# A Newbie Says Hi to everyone



## jacmarczacc (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi I'm Marc. I live in Manchester,  I'm type 2 Diabetic..what ever that means? I'm 100% Totally confused about difference between Type 1 and type 2. 

I've been a Diabetic for 15 years, I've had no advice what so ever or had any training on how to manage my diabetes, just put on Metformin then Novorapid and Levemir.

I've only just had my very first appointment at the Manchester diabetic centre, the result of which I've just come off of Levemir and been put on Tresiba 200

Totally


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum. Sadly, you're story is not at all unusual, there are many, many diabetics out there in the same boat.

The difference between T1 and T2 is simple enough. T1s produce very little or no insulin and so need to inject the stuff to keep going. A T2 however, does produce insulin but their body can't make use of it due to something called insulin resistance. This, as I understand it, can put a strain on the pancreas and it may conk out, which means that in time the T2 may need insulin as well. Looks like that's where you are now.

It's good that you are being seen at the clinic, you should have a much better level of care. Did the consultant/diabetes nurse not tell you why they were changing your insulin?

As a matter of curiosity, how long after you were diagnosed did they put you on insulin?


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum!

Sorry to hear that you are struggling a bit at the moment, I take it you have not long been diagnosed?  Diabetes is a complicated condition and it does take time to get your head around it all, but rest assured it does get easier with time!

Put very simplistically, type 1 is an autoimmune condition in which the body's immune system attacks insulin-producing cells and destroys them, making you unable to produce insulin.  Some T1s do retain some insulin producing function for a while, but not enough to be of much use, so all T1s HAVE to have insulin injections or pumps to replace what their body can no longer produce.  You cannot survive without insulin.

Type 2s on the other hand are still producing insulin, but their body has become resistant to it, i.e. isn't using it very effectively any more and so their poor pancreas is pumping out more and more insulin trying to cope.  Some T2s can cope with diet and exercise alone, some need tablets of some sort to help their body to use their insulin more effectively. Some need insulin injections to give them the bit extra that they need.

If you are only just diagnosed, it might take a while for your doctors to find what works for you, so there may well be a bit of experimentation with different drugs and doses for a while, everyone is different! It sounds like they aren't explaining things to you very well though, next time you go take a list of questions and make sure they answer them to your satisfaction, don't let them fob you off. After all you are the one who has to live with it every day, and you are the one who will have to manage it all the time, so you need to understand what's going on!  Unfortunately, across the country the standard of diabetes care does seem to vary rather a lot, so give it a little time but if you really are not happy then don't be afraid to ask for a second opinion.  It's hard to tell from your post whether your team is not very good, or whether they do know what they are doing but just aren't very good at communication!

Well done for finding this forum though, there are lots of very knowledgeable people here, so if you have any questions just ask away and there will be somebody who can answer! No question is too silly, we've all been there before and had all the same questions


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum  Interesting that they should shift you from levemir to tresiba so quickly. Hopefully, for you, this will mean fewer injections, as levemir normally needs one or two injections a day and tresiba around 3 per week - perhaps your clinic thought it would give you better coverage?

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have ad we will try our best to help out. Adapting to insulin can take a little while, but in the long run hopefully it will give you better blood glucose control and allow you more flexibility with your diet.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Marc


----------



## jacmarczacc (Aug 26, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Hi Marc, welcome to the forum. Sadly, you're story is not at all unusual, there are many, many diabetics out there in the same boat.
> 
> The difference between T1 and T2 is simple enough. T1s produce very little or no insulin and so need to inject the stuff to keep going. A T2 however, does produce insulin but their body can't make use of it due to something called insulin resistance. This, as I understand it, can put a strain on the pancreas and it may conk out, which means that in time the T2 may need insulin as well. Looks like that's where you are now.
> 
> ...


Firstly many thanks for your warm welcome. I became immune to Levermir.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oops, just saw the line that says you've been D for 15 years!  Obviously had my eyes shut for that bit! 

I think what I said still stands though, your team needs to help you to understand what's going on, hopefully you can fill in the missing bits from people on this forum too


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Marc

We're practically neighbours I'm just a bit further north, but I hear good things about Manchester diabetes centre so you should be in good hands with them.  You should ask about education courses at the diabetes centre they usually have courses for both type 1 and 2, or at least providing education should be one of the objectives even if that's one to one with a DSN (specialist nurse).  I was diagnosed with type 1 in January this year and it's all very overwhelming at first and feels like a massive learning curve but it gets much easier I promise.  I know you're 15 years in but if you've been left without education and assistance I imagine it's much the same as being newly diagnosed in that regard. This forum has been a lifesaver for me so ask lots of questions and soon you'll be much less confused


----------



## jacmarczacc (Aug 26, 2014)

jacmarczacc said:


> Firstly many thanks for your warm welcome. I became immune to Levermir.


Hi and thanks for your warm welcome.

I was started with Metformin 500.mg 1 x daily

Then 24 months ago that increased to Metformin 1000g 2x daily. along with Byetta I think I reached 60 units 3 x daily

last August the Byetta was stopped due to blood sugars 39 plus and put straight onto Novorapid 30 units until I got to 60 units 3 x daily and Levemir 2 x daily also 60 units each jab. 

Last week I saw a Diabetic Specialist at M.R.I Diabetic centre. Who said due to the fact I've become either resistant or immune to Levemir. I have stopped taking the Levemir all together

I'm now been put on the Tresiba 200units flextouch pen taking 120 units 1 x daily  
Novorapid 62 units 3 x daily
and Metformin 1000g 2x daily 

I hope all that makes sense.:-D


----------



## jacmarczacc (Aug 26, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Hi Marc
> 
> We're practically neighbours I'm just a bit further north, but I hear good things about Manchester diabetes centre so you should be in good hands with them.  You should ask about education courses at the diabetes centre they usually have courses for both type 1 and 2, or at least providing education should be one of the objectives even if that's one to one with a DSN (specialist nurse).  I was diagnosed with type 1 in January this year and it's all very overwhelming at first and feels like a massive learning curve but it gets much easier I promise.  I know you're 15 years in but if you've been left without education and assistance I imagine it's much the same as being newly diagnosed in that regard. This forum has been a lifesaver for me so ask lots of questions and soon you'll be much less confused


To be honest.. I got diagnosed on a friday afternoon, Saturday morning (next day) we moved house. went to new Doctor's practice put on Metformin and the rest is history, Yvonne my practice DSN has been awesome, She does regular check ups, foot care, weight (won't talk about the weight) however like I said, she also the only practice nurse so hasn't a lot of time, when we first saw her she made a referral for me to see the diabetic centre which I have a copy of the referral. However I must have fallen through the system cracks. even after I saw the diabetic specialist at the M.R.I Hospital as an inpatient It still too over a year for the appointment to be made.... Never mind at least I'm now being seen
:-D


----------



## jalapino (Aug 27, 2014)

A very big warm welcome from the chilliman!!!


----------



## jacmarczacc (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Chilliman


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome Marc, sounds like you have been through a few hoops already. You have joined a good site


----------



## jacmarczacc (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Hobie


----------

